# Hoping for London Or Paris exchange spring summer 2023



## dr.debs (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi all- I just put in a request first through II with SDO 1bedrooms lock off and master hoping to take the daughter on a graduation from HS trip next year. I would love input/ advice on trading into these areas. I noticed that II would only let me request one property in the Paris region. Is that due to a property type I am exchanging or are the remainders reserved for getaway bookings? Thanks for your help. Love Tuggers!


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 23, 2022)

I think you have a decent chance of getting the Marriott outside Paris (near Eurodisney). I think it's very unlikely you will get anything in London.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 23, 2022)

Both London and Paris are extremely difficult asks.

I have scored a Getaway in Paris that was an excellent value. But it was Paris for Christmas -- not high summer season.

As long as you're reasonably fit, any place near a Metro station is fine. Doesn't matter which arrondissement you pick. Last time I was there, I was all the way out in the 19th. No big deal. It was GREAT staying far away from the tourist crush. And then taking the Metro to whatever we wanted to see that day.

The shopkeepers around the 19th were particularly friendly, especially considering how badly I mangle the French language.

If staying near "the sights" is a big deal (and I don't think it should be), I'd go with something in the 7th (spendy), 8th (more spendy) or 15th (much less spendy).

I'm easy in Paris -- just point me in the direction of Les Halles, the Bouillon Chartier restaurant or Rue Cler. And then get me to Epernay because I much prefer time in wine country.

As for London, I spend a day or two there and then get out -- anyplace easier on my wallet. Don't get me wrong, London is one of the great cities. But you cannot possibly see it all in one trip, or twenty. Just assume you're going to return, pick a few things to see, and go find a smaller city (I like Salisbury and Glastonbury).


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2022)

dr.debs said:


> Hi all- I just put in a request first through II with SDO 1bedrooms lock off and master hoping to take the daughter on a graduation from HS trip next year. I would love input/ advice on trading into these areas. I noticed that II would only let me request one property in the Paris region. Is that due to a property type I am exchanging or are the remainders reserved for getaway bookings? Thanks for your help. Love Tuggers!



Each of the London resorts in the II Directory (link) have the same note at the bottom (see RED Font below).
I didn’t take a look at Paris but you can check the TUG Sightings Forum to get a generally idea of past sightings over the years. 

_*NOTE: The accommodations listed under this resort code are available for purchase through the Getaway program and generally will not be available for exchange.*_​
For London  https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1502&areaCode=88&areaName=England,+London


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2022)

Marriott Ile de France trades via II. It can be tough for summer, but you’ve got M preference. We have stayed 2x and loved it. It’s by Disney Paris, and you can train into Paris and take some great (under 2 hr) day trips. It’s not a great base for Paris every day, but fine for 2 days into Paris on the train. We have never gotten a trade for London. Residence inn Kensington is very reasonable and nice.


----------



## skimeup (Apr 20, 2022)

Check into London through SFX.  They often have a lovely place at Sloane Gardens.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 20, 2022)

skimeup said:


> Check into London through SFX.  They often have a lovely place at Sloane Gardens.


It was wonderful when you could get Sloane Gardens through SFX, but I think that it's no longer available through SFX or anywhere else as a timeshare exchange.  I thought that it was dissolved as a timeshare?


----------



## mav (Apr 22, 2022)

Sadly, Sloane Gardens is no longer a timeshare. The 30 years was up in Dec 0f 2019. We spent many a lovely trip to London staying at this lovely resort. The building was sold and the place is being turned into luxury condos


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 22, 2022)

We have stayed at the Royal Regency in Vincennes. It is about a 10 minute walk to the Underground's final stop. It was a great location. It is a DRI resort. I would go out early and get our bread for the day.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 27, 2022)

mav said:


> Sadly, Sloane Gardens is no longer a timeshare. The 30 years was up in Dec 0f 2019. We spent many a lovely trip to London staying at this lovely resort. The building was sold and the place is being turned into luxury condos



I did one trade there through SFX and got offered it on two other occasions.   Great resort and great location in London.  It started as an RCI resort, but after RCI went to points, they ditched RCI and traded only through SFX.  The resort manager told me that after RCI went to points, almost all RCI inbounds became renters instead of exchangers and did not take care of the property like exchangers did.


----------



## skimeup (Apr 30, 2022)

mav said:


> Sadly, Sloane Gardens is no longer a timeshare. The 30 years was up in Dec 0f 2019. We spent many a lovely trip to London staying at this lovely resort. The building was sold and the place is being turned into luxury condos


  Oh no!  It was a wonderful place to stay!


----------



## skimeup (Apr 30, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have stayed at the Royal Regency in Vincennes. It is about a 10 minute walk to the Underground's final stop. It was a great location. It is a DRI resort. I would go out early and get our bread for the day.


I've wondered about that.  When I go to Paris I like to go to concerts at night and I wondered what it would be like to walk home from the underground at 12:00pm


----------



## geist1223 (May 1, 2022)

There are two different Routes. One through the Woods (probably avoid in the middle of the night) and one on the City Streets.


----------



## Carolinian (May 1, 2022)

If you really want to timeshare in European cities, the world's oldest timeshare company, Hapimag has the resorts.  They invented points and did it in a way more honest than RCI.  You have to buy in to Hapimag to use their system, and it is not cheap for resales, because the company has a buy back policy that prevents cheap resales.  They do offer some rentals, though.  They have never traded through RCI or II, but they briefly did give some inventory to DAE, although even then only to a limited number of therir resorts.  Swiss-based Hapimag also has lots of rural timeshare options, and they have a few resorts outside of Europe.  On one of my trips to Budapest, I ran across a Hapimag resort bang on Castle Hill, and asked to look around.  It seemed like a very nice resort.  In Hapimag, what you buy is shares of stock in the company and that entitles the owner to a certain number of vacation points.  Among the European cities they offer are London and Paris, but also Vienna, Salzburg, Prague,, Lisbon,  Budapest, Athens, Edinburgh, Berlin, Munich, and Hamburg

https://www.hapimag.com/en/


----------



## mpizza (May 1, 2022)

I own in Hapimag and would be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## geist1223 (May 1, 2022)

How does a person look at a list of their locations? What is the average price per share? What are the yearly Fees per share? How many Vacation Points per share?


----------



## mpizza (May 1, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> How does a person look at a list of their locations? What is the average price per share? What are the yearly Fees per share? How many Vacation Points per share?



I would explore the website Hapimag.com for a complete list of resorts. I have always been pleased with the location, condition of the units and especially the on-site staff. 

I own one share and receive 60 points per year with a five-year use period. Annual fees are approximately 350 CHF. The business model is that owners pay local charges directly to the resort booked. The charges vary per location, size of unit, time of year, etc. 

Feel free to PM me if you’d like more specific information.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 1, 2022)

mpizza said:


> I own one share and receive 60 points per year with a five-year use period. Annual fees are approximately 350 CHF. The business model is that owners pay local charges directly to the resort booked. The charges vary per location, size of unit, time of year, etc.



I looked into this seriously years back. There's nothing I don't like about the system. It's basically what a timeshare company would be like if it were run like mutual insurance.

The only reason I didn't pull the trigger is that we've had good luck with Interval in Europe. Naturally, they don't have NEARLY as much in the Germanophone countries. But I can live with that.

Anyone who visits Europe regularly should look into it.


----------



## dr.debs (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you all for the replies and thoughts. Still no hits on my requests in II.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 17, 2022)

dr.debs said:


> Thank you all for the replies and thoughts. Still no hits on my requests in II.



I believe I said it way upthread -- London and Paris are hard asks. Since this is a graduation trip, I assume you're stuck with a summer trip -- which is the hardest of hard asks.

Just for fun, I looked at exchanges (nothing) and getaways. There was a week in Canterbury at what I consider a very good price. That resort is too far from a train station to appeal to me. But if the goal is "bring your daughter to England," that fills the bill.

Also found a bunch of stuff in Ireland.

If this was my project, I would search for the entirety of Europe -- and then see if anything appeals to your daughter. Maybe she'd be just as happy with a week in Tuscany or Spain.

Narrowing the search down to three months, less than a year out, in two of the hardest cities to grab is going to be tough.


----------



## sponger76 (Sep 18, 2022)

mpizza said:


> I own in Hapimag and would be happy to answer any questions you may have.


I noticed on their website you can actually try their resorts out up to 3 times by paying cash. But when I tried to register (selecting US as my country) it kept giving me an error saying there was a problem with my postal code. I tried both the 5 and 9 digit versions, same thing. Did you have similar issues getting registered as an owner?


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 18, 2022)

dr.debs said:


> Thank you all for the replies and thoughts. Still no hits on my requests in II.



I presume you are requesting summer weeks. It's too early for a summer week in the Marriott near Paris. I posted what I can currently see in the 2nd post here:


			https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-village-dile-de-france-mvf.337669/


----------



## DRIless (Sep 19, 2022)

sponger76 said:


> I noticed on their website you can actually try their resorts out up to 3 times by paying cash. But when I tried to register (selecting US as my country) it kept giving me an error saying there was a problem with my postal code. I tried both the 5 and 9 digit versions, same thing. Did you have similar issues getting registered as an owner?


Probably looking for a UK Postal Code and not a US Zip Code


----------



## mpizza (Sep 19, 2022)

sponger76 said:


> I noticed on their website you can actually try their resorts out up to 3 times by paying cash. But when I tried to register (selecting US as my country) it kept giving me an error saying there was a problem with my postal code. I tried both the 5 and 9 digit versions, same thing. Did you have similar issues getting registered as an owner?



I did not experience any issues registering and have been booking on-line successfully.

The corporate staff is very responsive, e-mail works best due to time difference.

Info@hapimag.com

LMK if you’d like any additional assistance.


----------



## dr.debs (Sep 24, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I presume you are requesting summer weeks. It's too early for a summer week in the Marriott near Paris. I posted what I can currently see in the 2nd post here:
> 
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-marriotts-village-dile-de-france-mvf.337669/


ThAnk you, yes summer weeks June 8th onward


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 24, 2022)

dr.debs said:


> ThAnk you, yes summer weeks June 8th onward



There's also getaways. I've never pulled a week in Paris on an exchange. But I have grabbed some nice getaways in the $100/night range. I looked and didn't find anything for Summer '23.

Just spring and winter -- great for me. But not for someone who is starting university.

EDIT -- I also just checked the apartment-hotel we used in 2018 directly, outside of interval. THAT is available. But only rooms that are more for a couple than for traveling with your daughter. You may want to give those a look, because the prices aren't bad. The Accor company has several "aparthotels" in Paris. It's something, at least. We stayed all the way out in the 19th and just loved it. The shopkeepers there never see tourists, and they treated us like long lost relatives, back for a visit. Every day when we passed them on our way home, they would literally fill us up with samples to try. By the time we got back to our room, we were so full on snacks from these vendors that we barely had an appetite left.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 26, 2022)

dr.debs said:


> ThAnk you, yes summer weeks June 8th onward



Just a heads up…if you need a backup

The 25% discount discount rate on Marriott/Vistana timeshares can be used during the first two weeks of June at Marriott Vacation Club Disneyland Paris location.

*You could book it as a backup just in case your summer II exchange doesn’t come through.*
_2 Bedroom Townhouse, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), Sofa bed, Resort view
ROOM DETAILS
Check in: Friday, June 9, 2023
Check out: Friday, June 16, 2023
Summary of Charges 285.32 EUR Avg./night + 80.64 EUR Taxes and fees  2,077.89 EUR Subtotal_

Hotel Cancellation Policy About this reservation:
_You may cancel your reservation for no charge before 11:59 PM local hotel time on June 2, 2023 (7 day before arrival). Please note that we will assess a fee of 636.54 EUR if you must cancel after this deadline. If you have made a prepayment, we will retain all or part of your prepayment. If not, we will charge your credit card._




​

​​*NOTE: The Marriott villas in France is offering other deals as well*​- https://www.marriott.com/offers/stay-longer-save-more-off-40357?propertycode=pardp​​


----------

